# Late 80's Toro 826--Weak Throwing Power



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Same thing happened on my Canadiana 5 hp snow blower. It turned out to be that the auger belt gradually stretched, thereby resulting in slippage and decreased throwing distance.

Between the motor and the auger scoop, there was a cover on my snow blower. Removing it provided access to two belts. One belt drove a large pully that propelled the machine forward and backward. The other belt drove a large pulley that powered the first and second stage augers.

You should be able to see a belt tightening mechanism for that second belt, but the best fix is to buy a new belt.

On my machine, you could replace that second belt without doing any more than removing that cover and loosening the belt tightener. It was an easy job.


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, buy a belt slightly smaller than the one you remove. Make sure all tensioners are tight. 

I did something similar last year. Still throwing excellent!


----------

